# Question about completion thyroidectomy



## coder25

If the patient had a completion left lobe thyroidectomy after having a right hemithyroidectomy in 7/09, would the CPT code 60220-LT be the completion thyroidectomy or should I be using 60240?  I am new to surgical coding and I am not sure which code is more appropriate.  The patient had thyroid cancer on the right and for the left pathology came back as thyroiditis. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ldunder

I've been coding for our practice for about a year.  The way I've been taught to code this type of scenario is to use CPT 60260 - Thyroidectomy, removal of all remaining thyroid tissue following previous removal of a portion of thyroid.

Licia
IN ENT


----------



## jackjones62

My co-worker and I have been having the same discussion; our surgeon's are discribing this scenerio as "Completion Thyroidectomies" but in reality, they are not; thru all my extensive research and discussions with the surgeons, one parenthetical statement appears in CPT that clarifies this situation;
under CPT 60260 the parenthetical statement reads:

(for bilateral procedure, report 60260 with modifier 50)

This single statement stops any question as to when CPT 60260 should be used.  When a surgeon only removes a portion of a right or a left thyroid lobe and then needs to go back in to remove the rest of that right or left thyroid lobe, that's a "completion thyroidectomy", where the end result is the complete removal of a right or a left thyroid lobe, not the complete removal of the total thyroid (both right & left lobes); partial thyroid lobectomies are billed using CPT 60210 and 60212 when a portion of a right or a left thyroid lobe is removed, these codes should preceed the use of CPT 60260.

To answer the original question, yes, CPT 60220 would be correct in billing the your left thyroidectomy following the removal of the right thyroid lobe back in 7/09.

Hope this helps.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## mitchellde

beautifully done Jennifer!  That was a better than textbook explanation.


----------

